#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-02
<hobgoblin> hi JoseeAntonioR
<hobgoblin> JoseeAntonioR: what's you forum ID?
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-03
<cortman> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi cortman
<cortman> In the words of Zaphod Beeblebrox, to business!
<hobgoblin> :)
<cortman> You mentioned creating a discussion thread for the CLI thread?
<hobgoblin> oh yea - the plan is to have discussion threads for wiki's as you know - you have a  reason why we can't do one for your thread/wiki ?
<hobgoblin> run your thinking by me :)
<cortman> Well, I was thinking since the thread was already there, and had more or less a structure and a way people have contributed to it
<cortman> maybe just put a note at the top, and leave it open?
<cortman> But hey- whatever is forum policy, I'll go with.
<cortman> The master index on the thread could be removed
<hobgoblin> policy is to close and let people talk in discussion and edit wiki
<cortman> And a link put to the wiki page.
<hobgoblin> have you seen what we have been doing in tute?
<cortman> I haven't dropped by in a bit
<hobgoblin> I'll get you a link
<cortman> OK I'm seeing some there
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460472 and it's partner in crime http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12062098#post12062098
<cortman> Sure- but since mine isn't a support thread, do you think that's still the best way to do it?
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: what did we end up doing with the lost thing?
<hobgoblin> cortman: I understand
<hobgoblin> might be that the way to do it would be stick the discussion and links in ABT in place of the original and move that to tutes'n'tips
<nothingspecial> I think I wikied and closed it with the stuff you wanted
<hobgoblin> was it left where it was ?
<hobgoblin> or was that the jailed one?
<nothingspecial> I was going to anyway, not sure if I did now, hang on
<hobgoblin> I guess the best thing would be to have cortman's discussion thread stuck in ABT
<cortman> OK, that sounds reasonable
<hobgoblin> in this case we want it visible to people tunring up
<cortman> That was kind of what I was thinking- if I may I'd still like to suggest keeping the old posts and simply renaming/ deleting some thread info.
<cortman> Otherwise it'll be pretty empty for a while, likely
<cortman> But I'll go with whatever y'all decide.
<nothingspecial> yea, it is in general help hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: closed? if so I would just leave it there
<nothingspecial> yeah closed, with the op edited and the closing post
<hobgoblin> cortman: but then how many posts - and do you have any idea how much of a pain it is to remove some posts ... ;p;
<hobgoblin> nothingspecial: k - cheers :)
<nothingspecial> amjjawad has even posted in the discussion thread
<nothingspecial> :)
<hobgoblin> yea I saw - when I see him editing the wiki ... ;)
<cortman> nope no idea hobgoblin - so I guess do whatever y'all think would be best/easiest.
<hobgoblin> easiest is to do what we have been doing :)
<cortman> a wiki is a terrific place for the lost
<hobgoblin> yep
<cortman> that thread was mind boggling, but the wiki page is really nicely done
<hobgoblin> cortman - is the first post in your thread up to date ?
<cortman> yes hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> ok
<hobgoblin> how about this then - copy first post to new thread - call that the discussion of the wiki and stick it, close the old one and link to new thread and wiki
<cortman> copy my first master index post to a new thread?
<hobgoblin> yep - and make that the discussion and stick it
<cortman> I thought we wouldn't want the master index there
<cortman> Because that index is what the wiki page is replacing
<hobgoblin> I'm just trying to help you as you've been helping us lol
<cortman> lol
<cortman> Ok
<hobgoblin> I know that - but no-one can edit the master anymore :)
<hobgoblin> other than staff
<cortman> My thought was to move people's posts with suggestions- since often they give a comment or two on the resource they suggest- and make a new first post
<cortman> Kind of the opposite
<cortman> But if we can't do that, I'd just as soon just make a brand new thread and close the old one.
<hobgoblin> yea  - I'd not be wanting to do that really
<cortman> OK
<cortman> it'll be easy then. :)
<cortman> You can just close it and start a new sticky, linking to the closed thread.
<hobgoblin> ok
<cortman> But here I am telling you how to do your job. lol
<hobgoblin> LOL
<hobgoblin> shouldn't worry nothingspecial does it all the time :p
<cortman> hahaha :)
<nothingspecial> only coz he needs telling
<nothingspecial> you keep it up cortman
<cortman> haha. This is true nothingspecial
<hobgoblin> cortman: k - see new sticky
<cortman> Looks good hobgoblin
<cortman> Can I say something about still contributing to that thread if people are unable/unwilling to edit wiki pages?
<hobgoblin> in the discussion one ?
<cortman> Yessir
<hobgoblin> yea - that is what it's for :)
<cortman> I'll make the first post on the discussion thread, then
<cortman> thanks for all the help hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> thanks for all the work cortman :)
<cortman> lol
<hobgoblin> I'm serious :)
<hobgoblin> all of you that have been working away are doing great work
<cortman> So am I. :) Now I know how all the poor thread authors feel about their threads being brutally moved, wikified, and closed. :P
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> blame joeb
<cortman> The page turned out much nicer than I expected. Very pleased.
<cortman> lol
<hobgoblin> it does look good :)
<hobgoblin> IAmNotThatGuy: so are you going to be joining with this :)
<hobgoblin> if you see threads that would make good wikis add them to the list https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pages%20For%20Import
<IAmNotThatGuy> well, my machine's lifetime is over hobgoblin
 * cortman sobs
<IAmNotThatGuy> RAM, motherboard and processor dead
<hobgoblin> that's no excuse :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> and I am not having enough money to buy new one. So, no way to get internet often :[
<cortman> try an old machine IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> hence no contribution these days :"[
<IAmNotThatGuy> cortman, I have to spend money for my family (Mom and dad)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Do, can't do any savings "|
<cortman> Right IAmNotThatGuy ; good for you in that case
<cortman> But you can pick up a great machine for about $80 USD on ebay or thereabouts.
<hobgoblin> cortman: that depends on where you live and how much people generally earn :)
<cortman> granted hobgoblin - typical self centered american :)
<hobgoblin> lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> hobgoblin  +100000000000
<IAmNotThatGuy> cortman, :P
<cortman> :P at both of you guys. lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> xD
<cortman> where are you from IAmNotThatGuy ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> India
<cortman> ah
<IAmNotThatGuy> aye
<hobgoblin> night
<IAmNotThatGuy> night for piskie.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Oh wait. It's 1:10 AM here. I also should go and sleep :|
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-04
<hobgoblin> hi hannie
<hobgoblin> how's things
<hannie> hey hobgoblin everything fine here
<hannie> and you?
<hobgoblin> nice
<hobgoblin> yep - all good here thanks
<hobgoblin> have a look at the beginning of this - bodhi added some stuff :p
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11802464&postcount=1
<hannie> I will
 * hobgoblin is going to be dragging a lot of the new staff and members kicking and screaming into the party of the next month or so
<hannie> oops, didn't quite get that
<hobgoblin> the post or what I just said ?
<hannie> what you said
<hobgoblin> I shall be getting some new blood in to the wiki/thread project
<hannie> ah, good. I am not very productive because the manual costs me a lot of time.
<hannie> I am currently preparing the translations on LP.
<hobgoblin> lol - you do your bit and what you have done has been great :)
<hobgoblin> helped me enormously
<hobgoblin> I know - I am still on the manual m/list - and still intend to help where I can
<hannie> I started translating the manual and then got involved in all kinds of jobs :)
<hannie> You do a lot for forums, I do a lot for the manual
<hobgoblin> yep
<hobgoblin> been doing a lot of testing for xubuntu as well
<hannie> Have you seen the link to the
<hannie> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Official-Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-getting-started-guide-published-1631226.html
<hobgoblin> read that :)
<hannie> I am glad the manual gets more attention now in the media
<hobgoblin> yea I'm sure
<hannie> Just read the post
<hannie> So, from now on tutorials should start on the wiki, not on the forums
<hobgoblin> we will be starting to force it more now
<hannie> good, I hope people will understand the advantages of the wiki
<hobgoblin> most will I think - you always get some who don't like new
<hannie> right
<hannie> Well, back to translations then. See you
<hobgoblin> nice to see you :)
<hobgoblin> saw you pop in yesterday but I missed you
<hannie> np
<hobgoblin> have fun :)
<hannie> ty, you too with xubuntu and forums
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> wb
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-05
 * hobgoblin waits
<john_barleycorn> lol me too
<john_barleycorn> :)
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-06
<hannie> hey hobgoblin Are you watching Murray vs Tjonga at the moment? I am
<hobgoblin> enjoy :)
<hobgoblin> it's only golf I dislike more than tennis :)
<hannie> the beginning is not so exciting, but later on it is
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> I really like the very very end :D
<hannie> ah, you are not a sports lover
<hannie> I am a sports freak
<hobgoblin> I'll watch thing slike football/rugby
<hannie> The Eur championship final was a disaster, especially for the neutral viewer
<hobgoblin> it was a bit - but I have half spanish kids and lots of spanish friends - I did feel for the Italians when they only had 10 left though
<hannie> yeah, but the Spanish were much better. Hablas Espanol?
<hobgoblin> not much - I'm rubbish at languages
<hannie> ok, I am going to watch the match now. cya
